# Converting a SF Princeton into a Princeton Reverb (without Reverb!)



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a nice sounding SF Princeton here but it is really quiet (I know these amps are simply low volume). What would it take to morph it into a SFPR circuit WITHOUT adding reverb? I don't use reverb and don't want to bother with the added expense.

I am NOT a techie (my tech would do the work) but want to get an idea of what would be involved.

I know that the Reverb version uses a different style phase inverter and has another gain stage related to the reverb. I think the nonreverb version uses more negative feedback.

So, is it feasible to convert the nonreverb into a reverb circuit without adding the entire reverb section? The SFPR is a lot louder, breaks up more, and breaks up sooner. 

Any info appreciated

TG


----------

